# Platinum Plus 7500 Tripod



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Brand new tripod for sale.$75. I paid over $100 for it. New still in box.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

$65


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

$50


----------

